# Sema R33?



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Found this on the net
White carbon kit around the car, I like it somehow . . .


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Kinda 50/50 on this car.
I would like to see what it would look like with 
black cf instead of the gray cf, since it has black
wheels on it. Speaking of, what wheels are those?


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

I'm liking it a lot. 

I, too would be interested to know what wheels they are, any better pics of them??


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

What a number plate too.


----------



## CarCouture (Dec 24, 2005)

*Manufacturer of these parts*

I have seen these parts before. They are produced by either Extreme Dimensions or Carbon Creatins in the States. I am not 100% sure, I rather say it is Extreme Dimensions. You can have them in black too. But it is not carbon fibre!!!! Beware, it is simple fibreglass with pigment steamed on the fabric. It has no comparable mechanical properties to carbon fibre or carbon/aramid(kevlar)

Looks very cheap I think, the weaves of the fabric lost its allignment while production. Poor technology


----------



## CarCouture (Dec 24, 2005)

Wheels are 19" by HRE Wheels. This is Extreme Dimensions Demo car and has work done by Sp Engineering. It was featured in a US Magazine, Turbo or Super Street I think. Exact model of wheels I can find out as soon as find the article among the mountains of magazines laying around.

Best regards

Thomas Hessel
Hessel Group


----------



## R0B (May 14, 2005)

would propably look better with real cf IMO but still looks great!


----------



## skyline_boy (Apr 25, 2006)

like it but would look better if the 33 was light grey not white


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

coloured carbons have been around for a while and in all honesty when I first saw them I thought 'cool coloured CF' now I'm not so sure........

Simon


----------



## RIPPMODS (Apr 11, 2006)

CarCouture said:


> Wheels are 19" by HRE Wheels. This is Extreme Dimensions Demo car and has work done by Sp Engineering. It was featured in a US Magazine, Turbo or Super Street I think. Exact model of wheels I can find out as soon as find the article among the mountains of magazines laying around.
> 
> Best regards
> 
> ...


Correction that’s a NYC car from Long Island the performance work was done by a good friend of mine from what was then RPM-NYC (you can see the sticker on the front fender). It was features only in Modified (from what I remember) and it was on the cover. He was the first 33 in NYC, followed by John and I. 

From the performance side it has modified EBAY manifolds with larger HKS turbos and a few other odd's and ends.... it was put together to drive business to their shop... 

The silver carbon over-lay was done by a stereo shop in Long Island; they have a pretty crazy interior as well all one off stuff. 

I'll put some pics up.... of the rest of it.


----------



## bullitt78 (Aug 19, 2006)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/506692


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Ah yes, now I remember this car on cardomain. Thanks


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

and it seems to have a complete alcantara Bride interior, looks cool (a bit like the DC5 interiors).


----------

